# For Sale/Trade: Rossi single shot .223 w/scope and .243 WSSM ammo



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

This is the Academy $199 special as seen here. I bought this for my 8 year old before 07/08 season when he was 7 and he killed two deer with it. He's now shooting a .223 WSSM so we don't need this anymore and I'm trying to clear up some space in my gun cabinet and come up with funds for an AR build. The pics don't show it, but there is a bit of surface rust on the outside because I forgot to remove it from the gun case and it sat in there for a while, but the gun has not been abused. I stripped the junker scope that came with it in the combo and put on a Simmons 3-9x40 on there. The rifle has about 45 rounds fired through it and other than the surface rust is very clean. I would like to get $150 for the combo or trade for various AR parts, preferably stripped lower receiver, optics, misc accessories. Sorry for the terrible pics, the cell phone cam is terrible with the lighting in that room. FTF in San Antonio preferred, but I also get up to Austin and down to Corpus from time to time. 

















Brand spanking new box of Winchester .243 WSSM 100 grain power point ammo. I picked a very nice rifle up for the big kid cheap and before I could end up sighting in it I was offered a trade for the same rifle in .270 WSM and took it so I'm left with a brand new box of ammo. I'd like $20 for it or trade for 9mm hollow points or various target ammo, only thing I don't like is the Monarch steel cases but CCI aluminum shoots fine in my Glock so if you want to get rid of some of that because your gun doesn't like it. FTF in San Antonio or Austin preferred but I also get down to Corpus from time to time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is it the youth stock model?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Carp I can't believe I didn't put that. Yes it's the Youth model and is nice and small/light. Also I should add that the scope is not sighted in because I took it off to see what it looked like on a new .270 wsm I got and then bought a leupold for that one and put the Simmons back on the Rossi.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

OK... I was going to buy it for a ranch truck gun but I can't shoot with a youth stock. This is a good deal for somebody... these are accurate little rifles!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That's actually good because I think it already sold, guess I should have asked more.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

justletmein said:


> That's actually good because I think it already sold, guess I should have asked more.


It was a good price... glad you sold it bro!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> OK... I was going to buy it for a ranch truck gun but I can't shoot with a youth stock. This is a good deal for somebody... these are accurate little rifles!


Like you want everyone to believe you have long arms.....right:tongue:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> Like you want everyone to believe you have long arms.....right:tongue:


Of all people to challenge me to an arm length contest...LMAO


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

That's going to leave a mark...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yall are too funny. The rifle is sold, but I still have the .243 WSSM ammo if anyone needs a box. $20


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Of all people to challenge me to an arm length contest...LMAO


At least you pay more for a manicure than I do

Just to show you no hard feeling, I open the ranch gates next time for you:wink:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> At least you pay more for a manicure than I do
> 
> Just to show you no hard feeling, I open the ranch gates next time for you:wink:


I bet you will..LMAO


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Blake

Just use one of thos slip on things to help your arm length.

Charlie


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Blake
> 
> Just use one of thos slip on things to help your arm length.
> 
> Charlie


I found a Browning A Bolt with a 21" barrel in .223 WSSM I'm thinking about buying. The guy wants $450 for it. I hadn't even considered .223WSSM but the ballistics are real close to my .220 Swift. I don't carry the .220 Swift in the truck too much because it is a pre-64 Winchester with a 40,XXX serial number. Winchester only built around 900 of them in .220 Swift total and this is one of the first ones in that caliber. It was my grandpa's gun to boot. I don't want to mess the wood up on it.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I found a Browning A Bolt with a 21" barrel in .223 WSSM I'm thinking about buying. The guy wants $450 for it. I hadn't even considered .223WSSM but the ballistics are real close to my .220 Swift. I don't carry the .220 Swift in the truck too much because it is a pre-64 Winchester with a 40,XXX serial number. Winchester only built around 900 of them in .220 Swift total and this is one of the first ones in that caliber. It was my grandpa's gun to boot. I don't want to mess the wood up on it.


My son shoots a Winchester Model 70 super shadow in .223 WSSM and I've been really impressed. Something about shooting 3850 fps with factory loads gets me going.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

justletmein said:


> My son shoots a Winchester Model 70 super shadow in .223 WSSM and I've been really impressed. Something about shooting 3850 fps with factory loads gets me going.


Yep... me too. I'm a hyper velocity junky!


----------

